# Bulgarian: I have not known you very long...



## Bravospaz

And if you could tell me how to write "I have not known you very long but my heart does not seem to care" that would be amazing, thanks again.


----------



## Gnoj

Just pick one of these, they all sound equally nice:
"[name], mnogo mi lipsvaše, običam te"
"Mnogo mi lipsvaše, [name], običam te"
"Mnogo mi lipsvaše, običam te, [name]"

"I have not known you very long but my heart does not seem to care":
Не те познавам дълго, но сърцето ми не пита (literally: I haven't known you very long *but my heart doesn't ask *(about it))
or
Не те познавам дълго, но на сърцето ми не му пука (literally: I haven't known you very long *but my heart doesn't care*). I'm not sure how appropriate it would sound if you use "пука" although the word is widely used in Bulgarian. It'd go for my first suggestion anyway.


----------



## Bravospaz

Mate you've been such a help, thanks. I'll go with the first suggestion. It'll make sense with the "about it" part though right?


----------



## Gnoj

The "about it" part is only in English, I added it only to make it clearer that it's "ask about", not "ask for". So it's basically "...*my heart doesn't ask* _that question - the answer to that question is irrelevant to my heart_".

So let's recap again:
Не те познавам дълго, но сърцето ми не пита


Man, I love Bulgarian girls, I'm envying you right now.


----------



## Bravospaz

Okay thank you again! I think I am pretty lucky she's marvellous


----------



## Vanja

Gnoj said:


> So let's recap again:
> Не те познавам дълго, но сърцето ми не пита



And how to say this summarisation:
I have not known you very long but my heart does not seem to care, but my brain will very soon.


----------



## Gnoj

чудно ти је питање, вањо, али одговорићу ти. :d не те познавам дълго, но за сърцето ми това няма значение, обаче за мозъка ми скоро ще има.
(I don't know why uppercase characters are converted to lowercase ones in this post)


----------



## osemnais

Bravospaz said:


> And if you could tell me how to write "I have not known you very long but my heart does not seem to care" that would be amazing, thanks again.



Не те познавам от дълго, но за сърцето ми това няма значение.

but this variant is better:

Не се познаваме от отдавна, но за сърцето ми това няма значение.

lit. We havent known each other for a long time,...


----------



## RazzleDazzle88

osemnais said:


> Не те познавам от дълго, но за сърцето ми това няма значение.
> 
> but this variant is better:
> 
> Не се познаваме от отдавна, но за сърцето ми това няма значение.
> 
> lit. We havent known each other for a long time,...




I agree with osemnais, his/her attempt sounds more natural to me.
I'd like to share my version which is more or less literal.

- Не те познавам от дълго време, но за сърцето ми това няма значение.


----------

